# The Official 11/24/2005 Thanksgiving Day Storm Discussion Thread



## Treeliner (Nov 24, 2005)

Woke up to big, fat white flakes in southern Connecticut today!







Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving and gets some skiing in this weekend! 

Here's to more of this white stuff,  :beer:


----------



## KingM (Nov 24, 2005)

That's a picture of Southern Connecticut? Excellent. It looks about the same on the floor of the Mad River Valley.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks about 3" in Litchfield County, CT:


----------



## Terry (Nov 24, 2005)

Just starting here, but they are predicting 6-10 inches. Should be good skiing this weekend!!!! Hope everyone has a good thanksgiving, and gets in some skiing also!! :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 24, 2005)

OOOOOOOH  I can't wait for Thanksgiving to end so I can go skiing!


----------



## Granola Dude (Nov 24, 2005)

Two pics from outside the house this morning. Got a good couple of inches here in Southwestern CT (more of west, over by the Danbury area). This season is looking good!! Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!!

 :beer: [/img]

edit - i realized the quality is really bad, but i wanted to make them small and low to fit them on..  :wink:


----------



## teachski (Nov 24, 2005)

Let it Snow!  Let it Snow! Let it Snow! To borrow some words from one of my favorite Christmas songs!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 24, 2005)

It's snowing pretty good here....it's kind of nice having coffee & reading the paper with it snowing outside...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 24, 2005)

Which way is the storm heading?


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Which way is the storm heading?


It's basically done. There may be a few squalls that will put down a few more inches in the mountains. Should be great skiing tomorrow!


----------



## redalienx11 (Nov 24, 2005)

just thought i'd share what happened in New Paltz (Exit 18 on thrwy)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 24, 2005)

redalienx11 said:
			
		

> just thought i'd share what happened in New Paltz (Exit 18 on thrwy)



DMC ... You kicking yourself in the ass for going to the parade now? 8)


----------



## Zand (Nov 24, 2005)

We got about 4" in Spencer, MA. The high school football game was great.


----------



## KingM (Nov 24, 2005)

This turned out pretty well. It never came down hard, but it's been a light snow all day and that's really added up. Here is what I wrote on the Sugarbush thread:

_As of 20:00 it looks like we totaled about 12" here on the valley floor. I got in the hot tub with the kids late this afternoon and it looked like it had completely stopped, but then a few lazy flakes started falling and here I am a few hours later and I need to shovel the decks again. I'm not complaining.

Can anyone wish away this warming trend we have coming for next week? I guess I've been tricked by this January-ish weather and have to remind myself it's still November._


----------



## Zand (Nov 24, 2005)

It's like a freakin blizzard down here. The front just came through with heavy snow and 40 MPH winds. The roads were covered in a matter of 15 minutes and it's all blowing around like crazy. It's a Thanksgiving blizzard!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> It's like a freakin blizzard down here. The front just came through with heavy snow and 40 MPH winds. The roads were covered in a matter of 15 minutes and it's all blowing around like crazy. It's a Thanksgiving blizzard!



It was awfully blizzard like on my way home from the in-laws at about 8:00 last night in Torrington.  :beer:


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 26, 2005)

Check out this thread at www.killingtonzone.com for pictures and videos of the conditions at Killington on Friday, 11/25:

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7356

Simply sweet.  Too bad I have to stay in the flatlands this weekend.


----------

